# For those who think I give out 2 much info.



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Listen I have lived on the Rifle all my life 31 years in that time I have seen a River system blossom gone are the days of chubs and very few 12 inch plus.I like to see guys with fish on there stringers walking past the house I will go chat for a bit see what it hit on and so forth.I might be in the minority but these fish help feed my family yes trout fishing is one of my passions but also goes back to why man started fishing in the first place to eat!!Now as far as the info I give out deal with it I will be posting LOTS!!! of pics this summer so real fisherman can get a real reports.:corkysm55:


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Most people fish only a few weekends a year and of those only 50% are diehard fisherman that put in the time and energy needed to get big trout all year long once the run is over its a new ballgame and easy fish are few and far between.Oh and by the way my creel will never go empty I live on the water 24/7 365 days a year!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I was really suprised to read this yesterday
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168592

Don't think I agree with everything in there but I'm not sure I agree with 55MPH either in some places. However rules and laws are what they are. I'm guessing if there not followed there will be penalties. I admire you willingness to help other fishermen. Long past are the days where someone shares their secret hole with you. Shame really...


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I dont know buddy all I did was post that there were still steelhead in the Rifle on beds and dudes got all upset like I let the secret out that steelhead use beds in rivers in the spring to spawn LOL


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just sayin' that certain rivers can't handle a lot of fishing pressure.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

PantherMartin said:


> Most people fish only a few weekends a year and of those only 50% are diehard fisherman that put in the time and energy needed to get big trout all year long once the run is over its a new ballgame and easy fish are few and far between.Oh and by the way my creel will never go empty I live on the water 24/7 365 days a year!!!


The rules exist because not everybody puts the river "first."


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

dont let the haters put you down! keep the reports coming


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Davey Boy said:


> I'm just sayin' that certain rivers can't handle a lot of fishing pressure.


Panther, I have lived on the Rifle longer than you and I see it your way. I will and have given a leg up to any fisherman that asks for help. Except for the salmon that made a brief appearance the fishing is still stable.

Davey Boy, if you believe the fishing pressure is heavy then check out the canoers, tubers, and kayakers on a weekend. That lubricated navy makes fishing all but impossible. The fish get spooked as do many reasonable humans:yikes: and they head for structure. And they stay there until the water clears. If you feel that the Rifle is tough to fish try doing it as a disabled person, there is not much access at fishable points for us. I miss it greatly as I have loved being on this river since before my teen years:SHOCKED:about a gazillion years ago:lol:.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

I agree with you guys I also have a hard time getting around and don't dare trying to wade the river anymore. But I like to post when I have a good day or gripe when it's a bad one. As long as your not giving up a honey hole heck most of the guys who fish the river don't have a clue on how to fish for the different species. Sometimes it's more fun watching these guys than fishing lol. I'll try to offer advise but most of these guys don't want to listen anyhow. I pretty much catch and release everything I catch. But I don't condemn anyone for keeping fish as long as they eat them or give them to someone else to eat. Oh yeah btw I don't think you gave out too much info heck it's a long river to search for the honey hole lol.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

i enjoy reading your post panther i just started fishing that area so it pretty exciting to know there are fish out there like the ones you took pictures of. i just have to find me one of them!


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not going to condemn or judge anybody here, but I just want to make a point. When you post something on the internet, that information is permanent (to an extent) and available for literally, *millions* of people to see. It is not the same thing as talking to a guy at the bait shop, or telling 5 of your buddies, who tell 5 of their buddies, who tell..... etc. Not even close. 

I just think that people need to remember how powerful the internet really is, and need to think about what they're saying and _how_ they're saying it. Remember that once you put something out there, there is essentially no filter on who can read it. I'm sure there's some dirtbag meth-head psychopath reading this post right now!

I appreciate a good report as much as the next guy, and I am glad to hear when people are doing good on the river. Again, I'm *NOT *judging anybody, and not judging this post in particular. Just wanted people to keep in mind how powerful and far reaching the web really is. Thanks for the report, and keep the fish coming. 

STW


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Panther

I've been enjoyiong your posts. I actaully see many similarities between your posts and mine (check out my latest in the SW stream forums), including throwing in some pix! I also put A LOT of time on the river, being a single guy and a teacher with my ENTIRE summer devoted to catching trout. I don't keep trout (love to eat em, carry a stringer with me eveytime, but they're just too damn pretty), so the pix I take and the posts I make on here are a great memory for me of a day on the river. Do I think that people will flock to my little hometown because of my post in the SW forum? I highly doubt they will. But 95% of my posts are about brown trout, so maybe that keeps me out of the 'judgement circle', where as your post about steelhead obviously angered some. That fish makes people do WEIRD things (my self included) and it seems like a lot of fisherman are VERY protective of the waters they know about that support those chrome missles. Oh well, can't make everyone happy right?:lol: 

Have a good one and keep those 'non-descript' posts coming!!

Hully


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't listen to the haters. As long as the water your fishing is ok to talk about in the open, and your not mentioning specific spots, your all good. Those are the site rules, thats all there is to it..........

If they do have to gripe about it they should do it through a pm, this keeps a good, informative post from being taken down the wrong path. 

Keep the reports coming. And keep throwing up the pic's as well. Good luck out there


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a question for you panther. 

Do you follow any code when it comes to keeping fish? Or Do you just keep everything you can. 

I catch no where near as many fish as you do but I do have a couple of very productive spots that produce fish regularly. 

I love trout and wonder how many I can keep without taking a toll on the numbers. I know the answer is partly opinion based and there us no perfect answer. 

The group of guys I go with are debating some sort of "anything over 18 goes back" or something along those lines. I am fishing for information for this debate. 

Again I keep trout and plan to continue just wondering if there is a best practices. 

I posted a question about the carrying capacity and recruitment on up north rivers but information seems to be highly debated. 

Feel free to pm me your thoughts if you want to avoid the badgering.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I like fishing reports, and reports with pics are even better. I get to live out my fishing fantasies vicariously through the exploits of others who have the same passion. With the price of gas, it is good to know the status of the Steelhead spawn before heading out for a 3 hour drive to go fishing. 
I knew of the status of the Rifle, and was 30 minutes away from it, last weekend. It did not incent me to drive there and check it out; although I did fish a different river in the same general area, with some success. When the fish are spawning in a particular river, the same kind of fish will be spawning in other rivers nearby at the same time. That is how it works. The same thing goes for lake spawning. 

Millions of people might read that there are still Steelhead on redds in the Rifle, but how many are in a position to take any advantage of the information? Having a few clueless people driving around the area, figuring it out, and buying lunch, gas, tackle, etc., might not be a terrible thing. I'm sure the people of Omer wouldn't mind a few early tourists.


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

I think its great for people to post reports not only does it mean you will get a better chance to catch fish but it also brings people to that little hole in the wall town wich also means revinue for the town or towns near it. Personally I didn't even know that steel came up that river and I have been driving by the rifle for 25 years does this mean I will start going to the rifle now to fish for steel. NO my dad and I will keep going past the rifle on 23 to fish the au sable just as we have been for the past 25 years weather we catch anything or not and trust me we bust a lot so you keep those reports coming its great to hear what the rivers are doing. Seems to me that is what a true sportsman does keep those pics coming I love to see those chromers.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> *I like fishing reports, and reports with pics are even better. I get to live out my fishing fantasies vicariously through the exploits of others who have the same passion*. *With the price of gas*, it is good to know the status of the Steelhead spawn before heading out for a 3 hour drive to go fishing.
> I knew of the status of the Rifle, and was 30 minutes away from it, last weekend. It did not incent me to drive there and check it out; although I did fish a different river in the same general area, with some success. When the fish are spawning in a particular river, the same kind of fish will be spawning in other rivers nearby at the same time. That is how it works. The same thing goes for lake spawning.
> 
> Millions of people might read that there are still Steelhead on redds in the Rifle, but how many are in a position to take any advantage of the information? Having a few clueless people driving around the area, figuring it out, and buying lunch, gas, tackle, etc., might not be a terrible thing. I'm sure the people of Omer wouldn't mind a few early tourists.


, especially all the bolded stuff..... I couldn't have said it better myself. 

I recently started a new job where I work 12hour days, and on a swing shift, 2weeks on nights, 2weeks on days. Throw in some overtime as well. I'm also married and have a 3year old daughter. Long story short, I don't always have the money or the ability to just get up and go fish whenever I feel like it (but when i do i fish hard, no talking, no bull****ing around, just fishing). So not only do these reports help out in the way of knowing when fish are here or there, it is almost like you are living through other peoples posts, like fishndude stated. 

The complaining and smarta** comments towards peoples reports just gets old after a while. Until he posts the specific stretch of river he was at while catching fish, he's all good. Just let it go


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Careful next thing ya know the flyguys will want to make it flys only c and r they only want the best spots ya know :evil: oops wrong church wrong pew:lol: just kidding, as long as forum rules are followed reports are nice pics are nice but the hunt is part of the fun right  Just my local opinion Pm me for more details, willing to spot cars also for floaters.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Good Lord...how did anyone manage to catch a fish before the internet?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

feedinggrounds said:


> Careful next thing ya know the flyguys will want to make it flys only c and r they only want the best spots ya know :evil: oops wrong church wrong pew:lol: just kidding, as long as forum rules are followed reports are nice pics are nice but the hunt is part of the fun right  Just my local opinion Pm me for more details, willing to spot cars also for floaters.


First to PantherMartin, keep up the great fishing and the great reports. I would agree with most everyone that said they don't get out as much as they'd like and they really enjoy reading about other people's adventures. Heck, that's why we are all here anyway, isn't it? 

The Rifle is a mentionable river and saying it has fish in it isn't exactly giving away the family farm. 

As for the quote above, not as far fetched as you might think, the Rifle is very close to the "Hot Spot" for gear restrictions and was nominated for 16.7 miles of restrictions in the last go around, it just didn't make the cut. Looks like there's a lot of all-tackle fishermen, and several catch/keep fishermen posting in this thread. If you'd like to continue being able to do those things, I would highly recommend you check out www.GLFSA.org

There's a link to join right on the front page. It's free to become a member and when restrictions come knocking at your favorite stretch, you'll be glad you joined. We lost the popularity contest last time because we weren't informed and we weren't organized. I'm trying to make sure that doesn't happen again.

Good Fishing Everyone,
Don


----------

